# I want work. I'm in the bay area (east bay)



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in the east bay but if I can get paid at LEAST get the cost of gas to drive there and back, OR have at least 2-3 days out of the week I would not mind driving.

I'm basically pro with 96' era blazers/jimmys but not much else.

Currently have a 2010 HHR LT and installed a double din GPS unit and sub amp.

I would be investing money into the shop as well via purchases.

Looking to get some hands on experience with custom installs and fiberglass.

I've really only done basic stuff, to be honest...but car audio is something I'm very interested in and will be happy to work on.

25, clean criminal and driving record, reliable vehicle, hard worker.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

try hitting up Kenny at Auto Sound Specialists in Union city? great guy...dont think hes hiring but you never know.


----------



## Scarub (May 4, 2012)

What qualifications do shops look for in an apprentice role?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Jimmy, if you really want a job, I can probably help but it would mean moving to central Ca. No experience required, very secure. It would start at $70k a year and there's a ton of opportunity to move up. We can't hire people quick enough for the current expansion.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would relocated from the east coast for that.



BuickGN said:


> Jimmy, if you really want a job, I can probably help but it would mean moving to central Ca. No experience required, very secure. It would start at $70k a year and there's a ton of opportunity to move up. We can't hire people quick enough for the current expansion.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I would relocated from the east coast for that.


The offer is there for anyone interested. Entry level would be an hourly position in the field but no manual labor, basically driving a new company truck around a small patch of oil field all day. Transportation is provided to the whichever field location free of charge. $70k with "normal" overtime, a little less with no OT and I've seen guys make $78k in the first year that loved the OT. The biggest downside is boredom, you can do everything you need to do in a day before lunch. We have 10 positions open now, many more to follow. 48 positions in IM&T, many of which do not require a degree and have a significantly higher salary. 

I highly suggest anyone that's fallen on hard times to either PM me or take a look at jobs at any of the major oil companies out here.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Bako is miserable in the summer ( if you are used to the climate in the bay ), but that is a hell of an offer from Matt. Time to move out and be your own man. Your dad will respect you more for it as well. You will probably have to work your ass off, but it will be worth it all.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I work my ass off now, 14 hour days puttin up stages for concerts and similar.

I know i could handle it.

How do i get started?!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

rugdnit said:


> Bako is miserable in the summer ( if you are used to the climate in the bay ), but that is a hell of an offer from Matt. Time to move out and be your own man. Your dad will respect you more for it as well. You will probably have to work your ass off, but it will be worth it all.


Agreed on the climate. The only redeeming quality is it's fairly close to the beach, LA, Vegas, etc. If I were stuck here and couldn't get away on the weekends I would kill myself. The other good thing is $70k a year will be a pretty good living around here, housing is pretty cheap. On the downside, it's growing rapidly, traffic is as bad as LA and getting worse. People are not the most friendly either.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

96jimmyslt said:


> I work my ass off now, 14 hour days puttin up stages for concerts and similar.
> 
> I know i could handle it.
> 
> How do i get started?!


Application. I'll PM you when I get home. The work is easy. It would be a 9/80 schedule. 4- 9 hour days a week with every other Friday off and every other Friday an 8 hour day. Every 6 weeks you will work a weekend plus Monday, Tuesday, and have the rest of the week off till the next Monday. Benefits are great.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> Agreed on the climate. The only redeeming quality is it's fairly close to the beach, LA, Vegas, etc. If I were stuck here and couldn't get away on the weekends I would kill myself. The other good thing is $70k a year will be a pretty good living around here, housing is pretty cheap. On the downside, it's growing rapidly, traffic is as bad as LA and getting worse. *People are not the most friendly either.*


I lived in Reno NV for a long time... I loved it for alot of the same reasons. It's relatively close to alot of things for getaways. Housing has kinda come back down to earth and overall pretty decent. As far as friendly people go I find you generally have to move to a pretty small town for that. As the population grows it just becomes easier for many to be less polite.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Me too if you don't mind...though I don't know a sole out there.



BuickGN said:


> Application. I'll PM you when I get home. The work is easy. It would be a 9/80 schedule. 4- 9 hour days a week with every other Friday off and every other Friday an 8 hour day. Every 6 weeks you will work a weekend plus Monday, Tuesday, and have the rest of the week off till the next Monday. Benefits are great.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd love to know more as well. PM headed your way.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> The biggest downside is boredom, you can do everything you need to do in a day before lunch. .


peeps might get their installs finished


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

60ndown said:


> peeps might get their installs finished


About a month ago, i was working at the san mateo expo center (i think) and was able to just drive to the job since it was closer for me.

I get there at 10am and the crew didnt show up till 2pm

I cleaned up my remote wires as well as my ipod cable and tucked all the wires going to my sony under the passenger seat. 

Its funny how i would never have gotten around to it otherwise.


----------



## jyu1210 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey, I'm interested in the work too, can you send me an application?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I never got that pm...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I have quite a few friends and family working all aspects of the oil industry down there. If Jimmy is serious about this, perhaps you could help find him a nice place to live in Oildale. 



BuickGN said:


> Agreed on the climate. The only redeeming quality is it's fairly close to the beach, LA, Vegas, etc. If I were stuck here and couldn't get away on the weekends I would kill myself. The other good thing is $70k a year will be a pretty good living around here, housing is pretty cheap. On the downside, it's growing rapidly, traffic is as bad as LA and getting worse. People are not the most friendly either.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> The offer is there for anyone interested. Entry level would be an hourly position in the field but no manual labor, basically driving a new company truck around a small patch of oil field all day. Transportation is provided to the whichever field location free of charge. $70k with "normal" overtime, a little less with no OT and I've seen guys make $78k in the first year that loved the OT. The biggest downside is boredom, you can do everything you need to do in a day before lunch. We have 10 positions open now, many more to follow. 48 positions in IM&T, many of which do not require a degree and have a significantly higher salary.
> 
> I highly suggest anyone that's fallen on hard times to either PM me or take a look at jobs at any of the major oil companies out here.


Wow that is a great offer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

